# San Diego Metro Pigeon Club Fiesta 2008



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I went to my first pigeon show. I uploaded some pictures for you to see.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=356

I've met George Simon and Edward(San Diegan) at the show. They were both nice. George went teaching me about different colors and the difference between Chinese owl and Italian owl. I was quite naive that I mistook a showking to a modena . So Edward (if you are reading this) the big bird was a show king, not a modena! My bad!

There were so many pigeons there. It is a different experience when you see them in person. Those that I thought were big were small and vice versa. And if you thought they were big, they ended up even bigger in person. I was not able to stay longer, however, because I had to go somewhere.

One thing I realized is that if you don't know anyone there, then you won't know their names unless you introduce yourself. I thought they gonna have name tag. LOL! If I haven't seen George Simon's pictures here I would not have a clue whom I would be speaking with. Thanks to Terry's picture for that.

Thanks George and Edward again for the meet-ups.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job, Rod! Thank you for the lovely photo's and for using your head and memory to find George Simon. We really do need to find a better way for Pigeon-Talk people to find others .. and we will do this. Also great that our other member (Edward) in the area was there.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well we had a nice little show, and I was very happy to meet ROD and EDWARD but was sorry that I could not spend more time with them. I hope that they may have joined the METRO CLUB that way I will get to see them at the monthly meetings.I also met the young man that left me a note at the PAGEANT he is intersted in some of my Saddle Homers I will be meeting him next Saturday to give him some birds. I will have birds for Rod and Edward later May be next Sunday. I must say these little shows are harder on me then the bigger ones like the Pageant. In these little shows its rush rush catch the birds, drive down to the show put birds in the cages,run the birds to the judging cages and return them the the show cage. I was realy knock out when I got home. But I had a good time and thats the bottom line. * GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Rod, 
Thank you for posting the pictures. I wanted to go down, but had prior commitments I couldn't break.

Rod, George, anyone, what is the color called of that bird in the second picture, the saddle homer with the grey wing shields with rust and black stripes. It really caught my eye. I saw a couple of homers at the POP that were similar, but weren't saddle birds.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice pictures. Pretty birds.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Cojor*

That is a dominant opal expressed in the bar color. Very pretty.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Margarret said:


> Rod,
> Thank you for posting the pictures. I wanted to go down, but had prior commitments I couldn't break.
> 
> Rod, George, anyone, what is the color called of that bird in the second picture, the saddle homer with the grey wing shields with rust and black stripes. It really caught my eye. I saw a couple of homers at the POP that were similar, but weren't saddle birds.
> ...


 Hi MARGARET,The first 3 pictures are my Saddles the one that you liked is a domiant Opal.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

Shawnee Oklahoma there will be a pigeon show at the expo center .If you are in the area come on out and enjoy the show.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

George, Nice looking sadles.


----------



## pbayani (Jul 24, 2007)

Guys,

Check out http://www.pigeonpage.org. I've posted more pictures and also setup a link to the slide show I created for the San Diego Metro Pigeon Club Fiesta 2008. Sign the guest book while you are there too. Georg, your Red Bar is there as well.

Paul Bayani


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pbayani said:


> Guys,
> 
> Check out http://www.pigeonpage.org. I've posted more pictures and also setup a link to the slide show I created for the San Diego Metro Pigeon Club Fiesta 2008. Sign the guest book while you are there too. Georg, your Red Bar is there as well.
> 
> Paul Bayani


Hi Paul and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you for sharing the site and the great video! Congratulations again, George!

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*U tube Video from San Diego show*

Thought you might like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jhV8RMZQuo


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

risingstarfans said:


> Thought you might like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jhV8RMZQuo


 Hi JOHN, Missed you at the FIESTA the utube vidio is the same one that we have on the web site.Will you be at the meeting in JANUARY ? ...GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry George, I have not been able to drive a car for more than eight years because of my eyesight, so the only way I can attend any pigeon function is if one of two fellow fanciers up here are going.

Rusty, Clint and a few others are going to the big Fantail Meet in Salt Lake City at the end of Jan, that will be just about the only time I will leave the desert until next show season.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey George,

I didn't know that you won in the show. Congrats!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Paul,

That website is looking nice. It looks more "alive" (no offense intended) than the last time I visited. I didn't know about the show until George Simon mentioned about it in this forum. When I visited the website last time, I can't even find the info about the incoming event. I think I surfed that site couple of days before the show and I thought that the show didn't exists. I went there anyhow. Also when I went there I didn't even see a sign that tells me there is a pigeon show. I thought I have gone nuts going to a place that it may not exist until I heard the familiar sound of pigeon cooing from the parking lot. Then I felt excited that I have come to the right place. I hope you don't get offended by all of these. I was just telling you my experience from a person who is still new to pigeons and who attended his first pigeon show. 

Thanks! I enjoyed the show!

Rod


----------

